# Ruido en cooler de fuente



## Neodymio (Ene 7, 2012)

Hola, tengo una duda algo extraña me recuerda mi post  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/apaga-pc-cuando-apaga-heladera-48888/
El ventilador de la fuente de mi pc andaba muy lento hasta que dejó de girar por la mugre (no estaba a la vista la suciedad pero dejó de girar al fin). Lo saqué del eje, lo limpié, le puse WD40 (no tengo aceite) y lo volví a poner, ahora anda.

La cuestión es que a veces hace un ruido como que le falta lubricación, un chirrido suave pero lo extraño es que lo hace cuando carga un programa o justo cuando muevo la ruedita del mouse! (comprobado al 100% lo del mouse). Puede ser que tenga un control de PWM el ventilador y que al cargar un programa se active al máximo y haga ruido? Lo dudo porque mi fuente es una china Sentey de 600w que venía con el gabinete. Sino no se qué puede ser.

Puede ser que venga de otro lado?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 7, 2012)

Amigo, bueno todos los sintomas pueden resumirse a problemas en la fuente, ya que tu dices que al actuar sobre el mando del mouse, cuando esto sucede el procesador lleva a cabo aun mas infinidad de operaciones "aumentando" el consumo, por ende repercute en mayor demanda a la fuente. Revisa todos los condensadores de salida de la misma. Otro detalle cuando el ventilador falla, se reemplaza.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 7, 2012)

¿Estás seguro de que ese chirrido lo hace el cooler, y no el disco duro?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2012)

el coleer tiene el buje gastado,por eso ase un chillido y también puede que cuando aparezca el ruido también baje la velocidad,lubricalo con vaselina 
algo mejora,pero no tiene solucion mas que reemplazar el cooler


----------



## fernandob (Ene 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el coleer tiene el buje gastado,por eso ase un chillido y también puede que cuando aparezca el ruido también baje la velocidad,lubricalo con vaselina
> algo mejora,pero no tiene solucion mas que reemplazar el cooler


 
exacto un cooler vale...........nada......y dura mucho.

si te hizo falta desarmarlo es por que esta para tirarlo.
de el cooler (esapavada) depende la refrigeracion de la fuente  >> y de la fuente dependen las tension es qque  podrian quemar a tu cpu......

vale la pena ratonear con un cooler ??? 

es asi este mundo : se tira y se pone una nueva (a hh..... si se pudiese en casa hacer eso con la patrona  !!!! )


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> exacto un cooler vale...........nada......y dura mucho.
> 
> si te hizo falta desarmarlo es por que esta para tirarlo.
> de el cooler (esapavada) depende la refrigeracion de la fuente  >> y de la fuente dependen las tension es qque  podrian quemar a tu cpu......
> ...



Ok, entonces buscaré un cooler nuevo, una fuente barata sin ventilación debe ser catastrófico.
arrivaellobo ya me fijé y si, sale de la fuente, los discos los tengo en la parte frontal.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2012)

salen 15 pesos mas o menos,o sacalo de otra fuente que no funcione


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> salen 15 pesos mas o menos,o sacalo de otra fuente que no funcione



El cooler es de 120mm y va en la parte inferior, no es lateral de 80mm como todos, salen 30 pesos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2012)

me quede con la duda cuando puse 15 pesos,no ase mucho compre uno a 35 pesos ,pero era grande para un amplificador


----------



## powerful (Ene 8, 2012)

Hola neodymio, son de una sola vida si chilla afuera,...sacarlo de otra que no funcione se supone que ya trabajó...ponle uno nuevo. No sé si es de 5V  ó  12V .....por defecto de especialidad (electrónico de potencia) cuando falla un ventilador y si me permite el espacio le coloco de 220Vac como extractor y obvio de mayor potencia del extraído,son silenciosos va directamente a la red y aligero en algo los 5 o12V.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 8, 2012)

en realidad uno con lso fans lucha con 2 cosas:

1 -- refrigeracion  por el fan 

2 -- la mugrue que amontona la aspiradora  por el fan.

asi que si uno le pudiese poner de mas potencia veria si el aire ingresa por puntos especificos y le pondria filtros .
que obvio luego hay que limpiar cada tanto .


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 3, 2012)

Revivo el post. Resulta que el ruido es de la fuente, en la zona entre los 2 disipadores donde se encuentran los transformadores. Ya esto me confirma lo que dijo Gudino Roberto duberlin que el sonido proviene de la fuente.
Seguramente me compre una nueva ya que de fuentes switching no tengo la más remota idea para arreglar, solo cambiar algun capacitor y nada más. 

Lo único extraño que vi es que en uno de los 2 capacitores gordos de 200v tiene chorreado en la base un líquido negro que baña una resistencia de al lado. No se si sale de ahí el ruido ya que parece provenir (el ruido) de la zona de los transformadores o los integrados que van a los disipadores.

Agrego que prendí la máquina y al minuto la apagué, toqué los 2 disipadores y uno de ellos estaba bastante caliente, el cercano a los capacitores, ni se si es un dato o algo normal.
Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:
			
		

> Lo único extraño que vi es que en uno de los 2 capacitores gordos de 200v tiene chorreado en la base un líquido negro que baña una resistencia de al lado. No se si sale de ahí el ruido ya que parece provenir (el ruido) de la zona de los transformadores o los integrados que van a los disipadores.


es un pegamento que sujeta el capacitor,en caso de que quiera explotar no salga volando,ademas le da rigides mecanica para que no se corten las patitas,en caso de que chorree electrolito,evita que sulfate el resto de los componentes


----------



## djwash (Feb 11, 2012)

Que lastima no ver este post antes, el ruido ese lo tuve, y provenia del transformador principal, tenia una fisura o algo asi, se me apagaba la PC, y cuando la prendia de nuevo en el POST me decia que habia detectado inestabilidad en la fuente, que estaba deteriorada y debia reemplazarla por una nueva, le cambie el nucleo al trafo y el ruido seguia pero mas despacio, la maquina andaba normalmente, pero como es una pc un poco cara le puse una fuente nueva.


----------



## chugus (Feb 21, 2012)

Hola, reparo PCs desde mis 16 años y desde mi experiencia, si cuentas con el dinero suficiente sin pensarlo te aconcejaría reemplazar la fuente de alimentación. Tienes que pensar que si bien es una fuente con protecciones puede fallar y cuando falla muere todo lo que esta conectado a ella como el CPU, mother, disco, DVDROM, memorias, etc.

La fuente que sacas, la usas para el taller o para algun ampli a 12v. 

PD: a mi lo que mas me suele suceder en reparaciones es escuchar el oscilador de la fuente de alimentacion cuando muevo el mouse o cuando la pc tiene un consumo elevado de CPU, sin dudas se hace un cambio de fuente.

Saludos!!


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 27, 2012)

chugus dijo:


> PD: a mi lo que mas me suele suceder en reparaciones es escuchar el oscilador de la fuente de alimentacion cuando muevo el mouse o cuando la pc tiene un consumo elevado de CPU, sin dudas se hace un cambio de fuente.
> 
> Saludos!!



El oscilador de la fuente es un chillido? Es lo que me pasa a mi, es arreglable?
Como no tengo cosa mías importantes en la pc y no quieren poner $ bueno... si se quema no tengo problema  (mala decisión pero bueno)
El tema es que "le dijeron a mi viejo" que la siga usando hasta que no de más y no prenda, me paso lo mismo con una pc vieja que no arrancaba, entonces con esa experiencia le quedó que mientras esté viva que le sigan dando...


----------



## fernandob (Feb 27, 2012)

yo con un poco de algodon lo solucione ok


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 27, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> yo con un poco de algodon lo solucione ok



si para los oídos ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cuando no tenia posibilidades de comprar por falta de repuestos, hacia una arandela de algodon o con un sacabocados cortaba un poco de fieltro, lo embebia en aceite de pelicula seca o aceite un poco denso y colocaba la arandela en la cabecera del eje del ventilador, que siempre habia lugar, despues ponia el adhesivo de fábrica o la tapita de goma y quedaba retenido por alrededor de un año que volvía a fallar.

.-


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 28, 2012)

Las bobinas suelen generar ruidos, proba mandarle pegamento a los transformadores y bobinas asi no vibran  y sino cambia de fuente.


----------



## djwash (Feb 28, 2012)

Las vibraciones son comunes cuando se gastan los rodamientos o bujes del cooler que suelen ser de bronce, siempre les pongo un poquito de grasa espesa, como la grasa de litio o algo asi es roja, da buen resultado tambien.


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 1, 2012)

Vengo con noticias frescas, estaba con la máquina prendida y pum, se apago! y no arranca. Seguramente haya presenciado el deceso de la fuente. Qué lastima que la estaba usando para estudiar (por suerte tengo acá un respaldo).
Bueno, con esto creo que se termina la historia jajaja.
A seguir estudiando


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 2, 2012)

Esto es consecuencia directa del stress termico que sufrió esa fuente por el tema de la ventilación, es un resultado muy esperable.

.-


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 3, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Esto es consecuencia directa del stress termico que sufrió esa fuente por el tema de la ventilación, es un resultado muy esperable.
> 
> .-



El cooler no era el problema, el ruido salia de la parte electronica, no se de donde.


----------



## chugus (Jul 3, 2012)

Ahora cruzá los dedos que no se halla *dañado* el rigido u otra cosa por no cambiar la fuente de alimentación cuando deberías haberlo hecho.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 3, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> El ventilador de la fuente de mi pc andaba muy lento hasta que dejó de girar por la mugre


 me refería esto hombre, o crees que es gratuito que se pare el ventilador?
.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 3, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> El cooler no era el problema, el ruido salia de la parte electronica, no se de donde.


Lo que suena es el transformador, pasa cuando hay una notable sobre carga en la fuente, que puede ser causada por un consumo excesivo del equipo o bien los capacitores de la fuente estaban dañados...


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 3, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> me refería esto hombre, o crees que es gratuito que se pare el ventilador?
> .-



Entiendo, es que hice una hipótesis sin pruebas.
La desarmé, vi que estaba todo en orden y luego de armarla me anduvo bien durante 5 meses hasta hoy. El ruido ese feo salía del ventilador, tenía un cable interno (dentro del rotor) que a girar golpeaba. Eso sí que lo confirmo porque lo vi y lo arreglé.

Ahora yendo al tema de la fuente muerta, es reparable? Este finde la desarmo y veo qué onda. 
Saludos

No me resisti a desarmarla jajaj, uno de los 2 capacitores "gordos" està más inflado y chorreado de lo que estaba antes. En comentarios viejos puse fotos del mismo, ahora está elevado del pcb porque se le hizo un huevo en la parte de abajo


----------



## Blauered (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola que tal, lo recomendable es reemplazar el juego de capacitores completo, en veces se desvaloralizan sin que se noten "hinchados".
Ya partiendo de ahí y en medida de tus posibilidades prueba que los diodos rectificadores y los mosfet del area del primario estén correctos, siendo así, prueba tu fuente y adelante.


----------



## leandrolui310 (Ago 12, 2016)

Hola muy buenas noches, tengo un problema con un cooler de una PC vieja que tengo en mi casa, pues muy diferente a los que trate, este no tiene un tapón de goma plastica como los demás,¿ alguien sabe como abrirlo? pues e intentado hacerle presión e intentado quitarle eso que parce tapón pero sin éxito y en Internet no encuentro como abrirlo si alguien con experiencia puede ayudarme, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## tiago (Ago 12, 2016)

Lo que te puedo contar es lo siguiente:
Están los coolers que llevan debajo de la etiqueta la terminación del eje sujeta con un prisionero de plástico, se retira la arandelita y salen las aspas, luego están los que van libres, o sea, tiras de las aspas y salen solitas, es el magnetismo lo que las mantiene unidas al resto del ventilador.
Por último, están los que llevan la terminación del eje encajada en un cojinete prisionero de plástico, o sea, cuando los montan aprietan un poquito, hacen "clac"  y se quedan las aspas cogidas por dentro, creo que es tu caso.

Nunca he sacado ninguno de éstos.
Retira la etiqueta a ver si tienes el eje a la vista.

EDITO:  Ahora que me fijo, la foto del tapón corresponde a la etiqueta retirada.
Creo que ese tapón retiene al eje por dentro con un sistema de encajado tipo "clac", debes retirar las aspas tirando hacia afuera hasta que venzas la resistencia que te opone el tapón, puede que rompas algo, pero si no funciona, no perderás demasiado.

Saludos.


----------



## leandrolui310 (Ago 12, 2016)

tiago dijo:
			
		

> Lo que te puedo contar es lo siguiente:
> Están los coolers que llevan debajo de la etiqueta la terminación del eje sujeta con un prisionero de plástico, se retira la arandelita y salen las aspas, luego están los que van libres, o sea, tiras de las aspas y salen solitas, es el magnetismo lo que las mantiene unidas al resto del ventilador.
> Por último, están los que llevan la terminación del eje encajada en un cojinete prisionero de plástico, o sea, cuando los montan aprietan un poquito, hacen "clac"  y se quedan las aspas cogidas por dentro, creo que es tu caso.
> 
> ...


Muchas Gracias lo voy a intentar, la idea era no romperlo pero que mas da, porque esa PC vieja sirve, solo hace un ruido tan molesto, al principio era la fuente ,cuando lo cambio tambien era el del procesador pero bueno... a probar


----------

